# How to change Oakley Wisdom Strap



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Does anyone know the easiest way to change the strap in Oakley Wisdom Goggles? So far I've tried just pulling the post out of the frame but It seems to be stuck in quite tight.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

post some pics


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Actully, I found out what the proper tenchnique is. You need to turn the connector clockwise twice While pulling the strap connector away from the frame adn then it comes out like a dream.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

does these fit over your helmet good?


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Yes, as long as you have the newer style plastic connector. The old style connector did not fit so good and that is why I needed to change it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

Ohh i see, so it can be fixed with a newer oakley strap? 

It has nothing to do with the goggles itself?


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

That's right. You can buy a newer style strap on ebay for about $25. However, some people don't have a problem with helmets and the old style strap.


----------

